# North Carolina record catfish caught on Barbie rod



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,407901,00.html



> David Hayes was fishing with his granddaughter in a pond behind his house when she asked him to hold her Barbie fishing rod while she went to the bathroom.


----------

